# ما هي الاجهزة التشخيصية والاجهزة العلاجية



## Ind. Engineer (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة..

الطب عامة يقسم إلى ..تشخيصي وعلاجي ..ومنه يوجد اجهزة تشخيصية واجهزة علاجية ..
فارجو ممن لدية الخبرة ان يفيدني في حصر هذه الاجهزة وتحديد تصنيفها - تشخيصية اوعلاجية - مع توضيح مبسط يبين فيما تستخدم وان امكن صورة للجهاز .. 

ولكم جزيل الشكر .. ​


----------



## قانعة (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
سونار و مفراس حلزونى و رنين و اكس ري هم تشخيصي
اما جهاز غسل الكلى و نواظير و معجل الخطي هم علاجي


----------



## Ind. Engineer (26 مايو 2009)

يسلمووووووو قانعة على المعلومة القيمة ، لكن وددت لو كان هناك تفصيل اكثر بمعنى كتابة كل عمل جهاز باختصار وصورة لشكل الجهاز ..فليس لدي معلومات كثيرة عن الاجهزة الطبية لانة ليس تخصصي بل اريد ان احصل على هذه المعلومات لانها مهمة للبحث الذي اقوم به ..​


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (27 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز الاجهزه التشخيصيه هي التي تشخص حالة المريض مثل المفراس والرنين والايكوواجهزة التخطيط بانواعهاوالمونيترات اما الجهزه العلاجيه فهي التي تعالج الحاله مثل تفتيت الحصى والليزك واجهزة الاسنان وغيرها مع التحيه


----------



## man4love (31 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


أولا الأجهزة التشخيصية :

- الرنين المغناطيسي بانواعه المفتوح والمغلق
- الطبقي المحوري بانواعد المحوسب والحلزوني والملتي .
- الاشعة البسيطة والظليلة 
- الايكوغرافي 
- المامو غرافي 
- الغاما كاميرا 
- مقياس هشاشة العظام 
- البانوراما والسيفالو 

بهذه الاجهزة نقوم باستقصاء الامراض والكتل الخبيثة والسليمة وتحري الكسور والاصابات العصبية .. الخ 

ثانيا الاجهزة العلاجية 

- تفتيت الحصيات 
-الأشعة التداخلية التي اغنت عن كثير من الجراحات 
- يمكن استخدام الايكوغرافي لرد الانغلافات عند الاطفال .


----------



## Ind. Engineer (2 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية مهندس ستار عيدي ...​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (2 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية man4love ... 

مشكوووووووووووووورين ما قصرتم ..​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (2 يونيو 2009)

بعتذر اذا كنت بثقل عليكم .. :11:

كان ودي لو توضحون اكثر باعطاء معلومة بسيطة عن ماهية عمل كل جهاز واذا معاه صورة بكون ممنون لكم ..وتقريبا انا جمعت معلومات عن عمل 10 اجهزة مدعمة بالصور ..
ومعاي طلب اخر هو ..ما هي اجهزة المختبر اللازمة تواجدها في اي مختبر..

وبعتذر مرة ثاني ..​


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخ عind eng بعد التتحيه ارجو تحديد الجهاز الذي تريد معلومات عنه لان الاجهزه العلاجيه والتشخيصيه كثيره واتمنى لك الموفقيه


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخ ind eng اكتب الجهاز الذي تريد معلومات عنه وان شاء الله سارسلها لك


----------



## Ind. Engineer (26 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ..
مهندس ستار عيدي أنا بانتظار مساعدتك..​


----------

